# Help determine why certain HDD do not work in Bolts



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I am needing more information to determine why some drives will boot in a Bolt running TE4 and why some do not. So I would like the TCF community help me with some data points. My current supposition is that TiVo may be actually using the streaming command set in Bolts running TE4 and it is freezing because the drives without the streaming feature set leaves the Bolt waiting for a response it never gets.

The WD40PNZZ does not support the streaming command set (and does not boot) but the drive in that came with my Bolt does. So does the 3.5 inch drives I tested.

In windows you can use a program called HDDScan and choose tools and then drive id. You can print and include the data in the text of your post. Also indicate if it boots to completion or if it freezes/locks up in your Bolt. I don't need duplicates of the same model posted unless your feature set is different. Different versions of the same drive may have certain feature sets enabled or disabled.

I'll start with some of my data points. I will summarize the data in the next post as more data points are added.

Will add a discussion thread about this so we can keep this thread to the data points. 

Thank everyone for their help.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Reserved


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Reserved


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Boot: Unsuccessful

HDDScan Identity Report

Model: WDC WD40NPZZ-00PDPT0
Firmware: 01.01A01
Serial:
LBA: 7814037168

Report By: HDDScan for Windows version 3.1
Report Date: 9/25/2019 9:40:04 PM

Main Information
Name Value
LBA Support Yes
LBA28 268435455
LBA48 7814037168
ATA Version 10
Logical Sector Size 512 bytes
Physical Sector Size 4096 bytes
Cache size Not Reported
ECC bytes Not Reported
Nominal Form factor 2.5"
RPM 5400
Interface SATA
Connected through PCI controller

DMA Support
Name Value
DMA Support Yes
Multiword DMA 0 Supported
Multiword DMA 1 Supported
Multiword DMA 2 Supported
UDMA 0 Supported
UDMA 1 Supported
UDMA 2 Supported
UDMA 3 Supported
UDMA 4 Supported
UDMA 5 Supported
UDMA 6 Selected

PIO Support
Name Value
PIO Support Yes
PIO 0 Supported
PIO 1 Supported
PIO 2 Supported
PIO 3 Supported
PIO 4 Supported

Features Support
Name Value
SATA Gen2 3.0 Gb/s Supported
SATA Gen1 1.5 Gb/s Supported
*Host Protected Area (HPA) Not Supported*
Automatic Acoustic Management (AAM) Not Supported
Advanced Power Management (APM) Enabled
Power Management Supported
Read look-ahead Enabled
Write cache Enabled
Password Protection Supported
SMART Enabled
*Device Configuration Overlay (DCO) Not Supported*
General Purpose Logging (GPL) Supported
*Streaming feature Not Supported*
SMART self-test Supported
SMART error log Supported
SCT Command Transport Supported
SCT Long Sector Access Not Supported
SCT Write Same Supported
SCT Error Recovery Control Not Supported
SCT Features Control Supported
SCT Data Tables Supported


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Boot: Successful

HDDScan Identity Report

Model: WDC WD5000LUCT-63RC2Y0
Firmware: 01.01A01
Serial:
LBA: 976773168

Report By: HDDScan for Windows version 3.1
Report Date: 9/25/2019 9:43:08 PM

Main Information
Name Value
LBA Support Yes
LBA28 268435455
LBA48 976773168
ATA Version 10
Logical Sector Size 512 bytes
Physical Sector Size 4096 bytes
Cache size 16384 KB
ECC bytes Not Reported
Nominal Form factor 2.5"
RPM 5400
Interface SATA
Connected through PCI controller

DMA Support
Name Value
DMA Support Yes
Multiword DMA 0 Supported
Multiword DMA 1 Supported
Multiword DMA 2 Supported
UDMA 0 Supported
UDMA 1 Supported
UDMA 2 Supported
UDMA 3 Supported
UDMA 4 Supported
UDMA 5 Supported
UDMA 6 Selected

PIO Support
Name Value
PIO Support Yes
PIO 0 Supported
PIO 1 Supported
PIO 2 Supported
PIO 3 Supported
PIO 4 Supported

Features Support
Name Value
SATA Gen2 3.0 Gb/s Supported
SATA Gen1 1.5 Gb/s Supported
*Host Protected Area (HPA) Supported*
Automatic Acoustic Management (AAM) Not Supported
Advanced Power Management (APM) Enabled
Power Management Supported
Read look-ahead Enabled
Write cache Enabled
Password Protection Supported
SMART Enabled
*Device Configuration Overlay (DCO) Supported*
General Purpose Logging (GPL) Supported
*Streaming feature Supported*
SMART self-test Supported
SMART error log Supported
SCT Command Transport Supported
SCT Long Sector Access Not Supported
SCT Write Same Supported
SCT Error Recovery Control Not Supported
SCT Features Control Supported
SCT Data Tables Supported


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Boot: Successful

HDDScan Identity Report

Model: WDC WD100EMAZ-00WJTA0
Firmware: 83.H0A83
Serial:
LBA: 19532873728

Report By: HDDScan for Windows version 3.1
Report Date: 9/25/2019 9:45:24 PM

Main Information
Name Value
LBA Support Yes
LBA28 268435455
LBA48 19532873728
ATA Version 9
Logical Sector Size 512 bytes
Physical Sector Size 4096 bytes
Cache size Not Reported
ECC bytes 56
Nominal Form factor 3.25"
RPM 5400
Interface SATA
Connected through PCI controller

DMA Support
Name Value
DMA Support Yes
Multiword DMA 0 Supported
Multiword DMA 1 Supported
Multiword DMA 2 Supported
UDMA 0 Supported
UDMA 1 Supported
UDMA 2 Supported
UDMA 3 Supported
UDMA 4 Supported
UDMA 5 Supported
UDMA 6 Selected

PIO Support
Name Value
PIO Support Yes
PIO 0 Supported
PIO 1 Supported
PIO 2 Supported
PIO 3 Supported
PIO 4 Supported

Features Support
Name Value
SATA Gen2 3.0 Gb/s Supported
SATA Gen1 1.5 Gb/s Supported
*Host Protected Area (HPA) Supported*
Automatic Acoustic Management (AAM) Not Supported
Advanced Power Management (APM) Enabled
Power Management Supported
Read look-ahead Enabled
Write cache Enabled
Password Protection Supported
SMART Enabled
*Device Configuration Overlay (DCO) Supported*
General Purpose Logging (GPL) Supported
*Streaming feature Supported*
SMART self-test Supported
SMART error log Supported
SCT Command Transport Supported
SCT Long Sector Access Not Supported
SCT Write Same Supported
SCT Error Recovery Control Supported
SCT Features Control Supported
SCT Data Tables Supported


----------



## TomRaz (Mar 1, 2002)

I did a bunch of searching when my 3TB Bolt hdd died, the only one that is recommended by others on this forum is the TOSMQ03ABB300; 3.0TB Toshiba 5400RPM 15mm 2.5"

I bought my from Other World Computing and it works great


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

TomRaz said:


> I did a bunch of searching when my 3TB Bolt hdd died, the only one that is recommended by others on this forum is the TOSMQ03ABB300; 3.0TB Toshiba 5400RPM 15mm 2.5"
> 
> I bought my from Other World Computing and it works great


Although I appreciate the information, I need more data on the drive like my examples in the previous posts in order to help determine the cause of the non booting issue on TE4 Bolts.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Boot: Successful
HDDScan Identity Report

Model: ST9500325AS
Firmware: D005DEM1
Serial:
LBA: 976773168

Report By: HDDScan for Windows version 3.1
Report Date: 9/27/2019 8:18:56 AM

Main Information
Name Value
LBA Support Yes
LBA28 268435455
LBA48 976773168
ATA Version 8
Logical Sector Size 512 bytes
Physical Sector Size 512 bytes
Cache size 8192 KB
ECC bytes 4
Nominal Form factor Not Reported (2.5)
RPM 5400
Interface SATA
Connected through PCI controller

DMA Support
Name Value
DMA Support Yes
Multiword DMA 0 Supported
Multiword DMA 1 Supported
Multiword DMA 2 Supported
UDMA 0 Supported
UDMA 1 Supported
UDMA 2 Supported
UDMA 3 Supported
UDMA 4 Supported
UDMA 5 Supported
UDMA 6 Selected

PIO Support
Name Value
PIO Support Yes
PIO 0 Supported
PIO 1 Supported
PIO 2 Supported
PIO 3 Supported
PIO 4 Supported

Features Support
Name Value
SATA Gen2 3.0 Gb/s Supported
SATA Gen1 1.5 Gb/s Supported
*Host Protected Area (HPA) Supported*
Automatic Acoustic Management (AAM) Enabled
Advanced Power Management (APM) Enabled
Power Management Supported
Read look-ahead Enabled
Write cache Enabled
Password Protection Supported
SMART Enabled
*Device Configuration Overlay (DCO) Supported*
General Purpose Logging (GPL) Supported
* Streaming feature Not Supported *
SMART self-test Supported
SMART error log Supported
SCT Command Transport Supported
SCT Long Sector Access Supported
SCT Write Same Supported
SCT Error Recovery Control Supported
SCT Features Control Supported
SCT Data Tables Supported


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Boot: Successful

HDDScan Identity Report

Model: WDC WD20EARX-32PASB0
Firmware: 51.0AB51
Serial:
LBA: 3907029168

Report By: HDDScan for Windows version 3.1
Report Date: 9/27/2019 1:24:58 PM

Main Information
Name Value
LBA Support Yes
LBA28 268435455
LBA48 3907029168
ATA Version 8
Logical Sector Size 512 bytes
Physical Sector Size 4096 bytes
Cache size Not Reported
ECC bytes 50
Nominal Form factor Not Reported (3.5)
RPM Not Reported
Interface SATA
Connected through PCI controller

DMA Support
Name Value
DMA Support Yes
Multiword DMA 0 Supported
Multiword DMA 1 Supported
Multiword DMA 2 Supported
UDMA 0 Supported
UDMA 1 Supported
UDMA 2 Supported
UDMA 3 Supported
UDMA 4 Supported
UDMA 5 Supported
UDMA 6 Selected

PIO Support
Name Value
PIO Support Yes
PIO 0 Supported
PIO 1 Supported
PIO 2 Supported
PIO 3 Supported
PIO 4 Supported

Features Support
Name Value
SATA Gen2 3.0 Gb/s Supported
SATA Gen1 1.5 Gb/s Supported
* Host Protected Area (HPA) Supported *
Automatic Acoustic Management (AAM) Not Supported
Advanced Power Management (APM) Not Supported
Power Management Supported
Read look-ahead Enabled
Write cache Enabled
Password Protection Supported
SMART Enabled
* Device Configuration Overlay (DCO) Supported *
General Purpose Logging (GPL) Supported
* Streaming feature Not Supported *
SMART self-test Supported
SMART error log Supported
SCT Command Transport Supported
SCT Long Sector Access Not Supported
SCT Write Same Supported
SCT Error Recovery Control Not Supported
SCT Features Control Supported
SCT Data Tables Supported


----------

